# What Are These?



## TetleyTea (Apr 26, 2019)

We recently had to start clearing out a relative's home after she passed. I found 2 bags of old cameras and camera parts, and found 7 of these leather... i dont know what they are... but they were in the bag with all the cameras so I figure I'd ask.

If I had to guess, a protective/padded leather piece that goes between perhaps a camera and tri-pod, or camera and flash? I have no idea.

I have 7. They are all leather. They measure 2 inches x 1.25 inches, and at the top there is a slit between the top two holes, which I presume means it threads around a static object like a rod or post so it can sit where it's supposed to.

I'm baffled! If anyone knows, I'd love to hear what they are for!

~ Jon


----------



## compur (Apr 27, 2019)

Maybe scratch guards that go between camera and strap connectors, though I've never seen one with holes in it like that.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 27, 2019)

compur said:


> Maybe scratch guards that go between camera and strap connectors, though I've never seen one with holes in it like that.



Precisely what they are.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 27, 2019)

Never have seen anything like that, came back to the thread to find out what is was (figures Sparky would know!).


----------

